# Rudeness and clueless



## skinnie minnie (Aug 30, 2012)

I just want to relate a quick story of what I consider to be rudeness, possibly brought on by ignorance. Or maybe I'm being too kind and giving somebody the benifit of the doubt.
I am in a very loving long term relationship with who I consider to be my soulmate. A few days ago she and I were on our way home from a wedding and needed to stop at the local office supply chain store for a few things. Having just come from a wedding both my girl and I were dressed very formally. She especially so in a very tasteful knee length dress which showed her very large, what I consider to be, very sexy calves. She is a large, (weighing in the 260ish range at 5' 5") pearshaped lady with big legs and looks wonderful in heels. I thought she looked stunningly beautiful. One of many reasons I love her so much.
Well, we entered the store and as I went to the printer ink section, she went to look at things in another aisle. As I turned back from the racks of ink with my selection I noticed a young girl and young man standing behind the information counter and they were openly laughing at my lady as she was walking toward me. The young girl even going so far as to point at my lady's legs as she laughed. I am so sick of this kind of behavior and for the very first time ever, I confronted the perpetrators of this despicable act. All I said was, "Is there something you find funny? The two of them looked at me in complete shock as I walked over and took my fiance by the hand and walked to the checkout counter. I know it wasn't much, but the embarrassed looks on the faces of these two rude young people made the way my heart was pounding well worth it.


----------



## Cynthia (Aug 30, 2012)

skinnie minnie said:


> I know it wasn't much, but the embarrassed looks on the faces of these two rude young people made the way my heart was pounding well worth it.



Good for you! After incidents like this happen, we often wish that we'd fired off an eloquent five-minute lecture or scathing comeback, but sometimes simplicity does the job, too. Last week, a co-worker once again made weight-based plays on words about two of our distant colleagues. Tired of being quiet, I responded in front of many others, "If you don't like their personalities, attack their personalities, not the size of their bodies." I then moved on to another topic. That gentle, quick confrontation boosted the respect that I have for myself because I made a stand that fat bigotry won't be tolerated around me.

Hooray for small victories, skinnie minnie.


----------



## ThaliaBombshell (Aug 30, 2012)

Chivalry is not dead  Good for you and I for one wish more people would speak up like this. Sometimes those small victories, mean the most.


----------



## livelovelaughsmile (Sep 5, 2012)

Aw you are a good guy! Glad to know there are guys like you out there!


----------



## Dominique (Oct 8, 2012)

You did the best you could at that moment. That type of reaction happens to us bbw a lot. I have an extreme pearshape and I get laughed at daily.But thank god I have a lot of confidence and i just say :Take a picture so that moment will last you a lifetime with all that sexiness. They are so stunned at my reaction, that they usally leave the building. lol


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 8, 2012)

skinnie minnie said:


> Well, we entered the store and as I went to the printer ink section, she went to look at things in another aisle. As I turned back from the racks of ink with my selection I noticed a young girl and young man standing behind the information counter and they were openly laughing at my lady as she was walking toward me. The young girl even going so far as to point at my lady's legs as she laughed. I am so sick of this kind of behavior and for the very first time ever, I confronted the perpetrators of this despicable act. All I said was, "Is there something you find funny? The two of them looked at me in complete shock as I walked over and took my fiance by the hand and walked to the checkout counter. I know it wasn't much, but the embarrassed looks on the faces of these two rude young people made the way my heart was pounding well worth it.



I'm so sorry that happened. And good for you for speaking up. Seems perfectly merited to have said something


----------



## ecogeek (Nov 26, 2012)

I have great appreciation for any partner who defends the other like this. I spent nine years in a relationship where my ex never ONCE defended me. You take being made to feel like shit and add that on top and it makes you feel like scum. Nothing makes me more proud than a friend or family member defending me. I would do the same for them in any situation. Good on you! <3


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

Standing up for what is right seems to give a kind of natural high. Feels good, man.


----------

